# Primestar Magazine



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I was curious does anyone have the old PrimeStar Magazine Guide that came out every month?? I was wondering if someone did that they could show what channels they had at the time. I had it for over a year from 95 to 96 before I got Dish. 

Chris


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I was at a flea market awhile back and found a issue of Primestar Magazine that caught my eye because of what was on the cover (Spock, Kirk, and Scotty). Being a trekker I purchased it. The program guide is dated September 1998 and originally sold for $4.95. Page 25E posts 194 channels. Some of the more interesting ones include 16 Prime Cinema channels, 30 Prime Audio by DMX channels, 10 MSNBC Weather by Intellicast channels, CBS Eye on People, Much Music, Romance Classics, TPN Success Channel, CNNSI, CNNfn, and Home Team Sports. Also listed are many of the basic chanels we have today, Playboy, a small mix of movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Starz, Encore, Cinemax, ect.), RSN channels (mostly FOX), seasonal Sports Packages (NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice, MLB Extra Innings, and ESPN Game Plan) and networks (ABC-Atlanta/Los Angeles, CBS- Wash DC/Portland, NBC-Boston/Sacraamento, FOX-Phila/San Francisco, and PBS-National).


----------



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for posting the information about the channels. 

I did like Primestar I kinda wish they could of made it. I got it in May of 95 got Dish in Sept. of 96 because they had the Superstations or I might of stayed with Primestar longer. 

Chris


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------

